# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  LVM:n selvitys linja-autoliikenteen järjestämistavoista

## kuukanko

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asettama työryhmä on selvittänyt erilaisia malleja linja-autoliikenteen järjestämiseen joukkoliikennelain siirtymäajan jälkeen. Työryhmän selvitykseen sisältyy suosituksia sekä markkinaehtoisten että palvelusopimusasetukseen perustuvien mallien käytöstä. Työryhmä esittää, että EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen (PSA) yleisen säännön käyttöönottoa ei ryhdytä valmistelemaan eikä lisäselvityksiä asiasta tehdä.

Raportti

----------


## kuukanko

Ja Linja-autoliitto on julkaissut lehdistötiedotteen, joka kommentoi LVM:n raporttia:
Bussiala hermostunut virkamiesten tahdosta tuhota seutulippujärjestelmä

----------


## Zambo

> Ja Linja-autoliitto on julkaissut lehdistötiedotteen, joka kommentoi LVM:n raporttia:
> Bussiala hermostunut virkamiesten tahdosta tuhota seutulippujärjestelmä


Paikallisliikenneliiton kanta löytyy tästä linkistä:
http://www.epressi.com/tiedote/logis...stamistavoiksi

----------


## SlaverioT

Jos nyt kyettäisiin ennen siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksien umpeutumista laajentamaan toimivaltaiset viranomaiset tuohon seutulippuvyöhykkeeseen 2 eli noin 50 km keskuskaupungista asti, niin voitaisiin välttää merkittävät ongelmat. Tämä todennäköisesti vaatii mahdollisten kuntarakenteen muutoksien jälkeenkin ylikunnallista yhteistyötä. Vieläkö levitellään käsiä? Jokainen voi piirtää noita ympyröitä kaupunkiseuduille niin tajuaa haasteet.

Kuriositeettina asian vierestä mutta foorumin ytimestä:
Turku/Tampere kissanhännän vetoa: Raportin mukaan 2010 Turussa 112 matkaa/as ja Tampereella vastaavasti 143. Tuo on mielestäni jo merkittävä ero, mutta toisaalta selittävät tekijätkin ovat osittain ilmeisiä.

----------

